# Peaky Blinders



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2013)

A Brummie Broadwalk Empire 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peaky_Blinders

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/tv/peaky-blinders-tells-story-birmingham-5860846



Starts this Thursday and looks great


----------



## mr steev (Sep 10, 2013)

I was going to say 'queue loads of terrible cliched accents', but after reading that mail article hopefully that won't be the case


----------



## PandaCola (Sep 10, 2013)

Scarface meets When the Boat Comes in at the Crossroads motel


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 10, 2013)

it sounds promising...brum crims, a massive shipload of arms being nicked in 1919, IRA and British communists vying with each other to get their hands on it, Winston Churchill sending in hardcore evangelical protestant and loyal Belfast cops with a license to kill to make sure neither do .
Sounds well good .


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 11, 2013)

Dad bought me a book about the Peaky Blinders and loads of other Brum gangs for Christmas. Better get reading it I reckon! This does look really good, and while Cillian's  accent doesn't sound quite right, it's a darn sight better than the abomination that was Barraaay from Auf Wiedersehen Pet!! Really looking forward to this and hoping it may bring about some Brum envy. Well, you never know!!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 11, 2013)

looks ace


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 11, 2013)

Steven "_Dirty Pretty Things_" Knight - good pedigree.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 11, 2013)

My cousin's an extra in this!


----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)

I very rarely watch tele, but the sister in law had east enders on last night, and the ad for this came on, it looks ace, deffo goin ta give it a gawk


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dr Nookie said:


> Dad bought me a book about the Peaky Blinders and loads of other Brum gangs for Christmas. Better get reading it I reckon! This does look really good, and while Cillian's  accent doesn't sound quite right, it's a darn sight better than the abomination that was Barraaay from Auf Wiedersehen Pet!! Really looking forward to this and hoping it may bring about some Brum envy. Well, you never know!!


 

I got the Gangs of Birmingham book from the library to read - my goodness I never realised how lawless it was in the late 1800's  I had heard of the Peaky Blinders before as my parents have mentioned hearing about them from their parents.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 12, 2013)

That looks pretty good actually. 
When does it start?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2013)

kittyP said:


> That looks pretty good actually.
> When does it start?


Tonight


----------



## kittyP (Sep 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Tonight



 

Will watch tomorrow on iplayer


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 12, 2013)

There's a right old mish-mash of accents going on here.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

Not much else to it at the moment. Quite disappointing.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Missed the start, fella from our local has a reasonably big part I believe

The Brummie gangs book was written after the success of the Manchester book which is really good, incredibly well researched. It's a wonder someone hasn't done a Manchester guided tour in fact.


----------



## aqua (Sep 12, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> There's a right old mish-mash of accents going on here.


Isn't that the point though? Not only is it over 100 years ago but the accent people associate with birmingham doesn't actually exist. Also this period had massive increases in the Irish community of Birmingham


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2013)

aqua said:


> Isn't that the point though? Not only is it over 100 years ago but the accent people associate with birmingham doesn't actually exist. Also this period had massive increases in the Irish community of Birmingham


This. Anyone surprised by the Irish tones in the show needs to hang around Digbeth or Erdington for 5 minutes 

I enjoyed it, it looked fantastic and has setup a couple of plot lines that should keep things going


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 12, 2013)

What's not to like?  It's pretty.  There's commies and Brum accents.   Good enough for me, says I.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 12, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Helen Macrory is a bit too posh but otherwise they're doing far better approximations of genuine Brummie than you usually get, Sam O Neill's Ulster I think is excellent, the plots are intriguing and it looks amazing.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

Lots of them sound almost scouse! 

Anyway,  will watch next week and see. Could be much better and I hope it picks up.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Lots of them sound almost scouse!
> 
> Anyway,  will watch next week and see. Could be much better and I hope it picks up.



Almost scouse is much closer to genuine Brummie than the usual comedy Slade imho.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 12, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> I enjoyed it. Helen Macrory is a bit too posh but otherwise they're doing far better approximations of genuine Brummie than you usually get, *Sam O Neill's Ulster I think is excellent*, the plots are intriguing and it looks amazing.



He was born in Northern Ireland. Though I see on Wiki that he left there when he was seven. So while he won't have a Northern Ireland accent in real life now, of course, it would be rather odd if he couldn't do a pretty passable one.

Edit  - Now as I've said that, I'm doubting myself. His Dad was in the army, so he probably lived all over the place and might not have been in Northern Ireland for all of that time. Bugger. Disagreeing with my own point. 
Bugger.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 12, 2013)

Espresso said:


> He was born in Northern Ireland. Though I see on Wiki that he left there when he was seven. So while he won't have a Northern Ireland accent in real life now, of course, it would be rather odd if he couldn't do a pretty passable one.



I didn't know that. Still thought it was very good.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Almost scouse is much closer to genuine Brummie than the usual comedy Slade imho.



Sounds like they've not quite got the accents right and because not much happened it's easier to focus on that. 

As I said- hope it picks up.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 12, 2013)

apparently it was filmed on location. they spent millions improving the place.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 12, 2013)

discokermit said:


> apparently it was filmed on location. they spent millions improving the place.



Really? Most of the way through I kept thinking "this feels like actors in a studio".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 12, 2013)

discokermit said:


> apparently it was filmed on location. they spent millions improving the place.


Nice try, but most of the location stuff was shot in Liverpool.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## discokermit (Sep 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nice try, but most of the location stuff was shot in Liverpool.


the scene where the copper rides into town, with the shagging in the streets, fighting, drunks rolling round, vomiting and kids throwing bricks, the carriage was cgi'd onto documentary footage of broad st. on a saturday night.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 12, 2013)

the canalside execution looks like it was filmed at the black country museum.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 12, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Slade


slade aren't brummies.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 13, 2013)

i thought the program was brilliant.

except for helen mcrory.

the accents were pretty good, on the whole. the lad with the toothpick was the best.

funny to think that my great granddad, who'd fought in the trenches from the beginning of the war to the end, was working the canals delivering steel from bilston to brum at the time this is set.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


>



whoosh


----------



## discokermit (Sep 13, 2013)

turns out some of it was filmed at the black country museum and my dad knows one of the actors!


----------



## discokermit (Sep 13, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> my goodness I never realised how lawless it was in the late 1800's


the series is set in 1919.
there was a riot in bilston in 1919 when a copper struck an ex serviceman, leading to the police barricading themselves in the station, which luckily for them was the only one in the country with a dry moat.

interesting how the writer has hinted at that sort of sentiment with tommy shelby's comment about the copper being in a reserved occupation.

i really think this has a lot of depth to it.


----------



## JimW (Sep 13, 2013)

Only bit that jarred for me was the modern incidental music, didn't think that worked but not so bad it spoiled anything. New season of Boardwalk Empire just started up again recently and you can see the difference in budget between two dramas set around the same period. Will def keep watching.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 13, 2013)

Watching it now on iplayer. Some pretty shoddy accents going on here.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 13, 2013)

And Benjamin Zephaniah isn't manic enough to pull off the street-preacher part.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


> slade aren't brummies.



That's my point.


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 13, 2013)

JimW said:


> Only bit that jarred for me was the modern incidental music, didn't think that worked but not so bad it spoiled anything.


On the one hand I did like the music, and thought it worked in the various scenes, but I also found there to be a bit too much of it, and a bit too loud.  With telly lately sometimes I feel like people are trying to make a music video when they're actually supposed to be making a tv program.  But I think that's more to do the fact that I watch very little telly and aren't up with the current styles than anything else.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2013)

BBC article on the real Peaky Blinders gang:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-24047750


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2013)

Going to watch this tonight on catchup.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 13, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Sam O Neill's Ulster I think is excellent,



Sorry - his accent was all over the bloody place veering from North to south, to Australia and back again! It wasn't quite as bad as Dick Van Dyke's S.African Cockney but it still ranks alongside Richard Gere's effort. I was out last night but Mrs SFM recorded it so I could hear it in all its ragged glory when I returned.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


> the series is set in 1919.
> there was a riot in bilston in 1919 when a copper struck an ex serviceman, leading to the police barricading themselves in the station, which luckily for them was the only one in the country with a dry moat.
> 
> interesting how the writer has hinted at that sort of sentiment with tommy shelby's comment about the copper being in a reserved occupation.
> ...


 
Yes, I knew when the series was set. I was refering to the gangs in Birmingham which actually started in the late 1800's.

Not seen the programme yet, will watch it on iPlayer over the weekend.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 13, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Sorry - his accent was all over the bloody place veering from North to south, to Australia and back again! It wasn't quite as bad as Dick Van Dyke's S.African Cockney but it still ranks alongside Richard Gere's effort. I was out last night but Mrs SFM recorded it so I could hear it in all its ragged glory when I returned.



Very happy to defer to those who know better . I DO know about West Midlands accents though


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 13, 2013)

Reference to peaky blinders from 1895


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 13, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Very happy to defer to those who know better . I DO know about West Midlands accents though



W.Midlands not my area of expertise I'm afraid - but I can spot a dodgy Irish accent at 40 paces


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 13, 2013)

The Beeb seem to be going all "must be as grim as possible" with their period dramas of late, probably in an ill-conceived reaction to Downton Abbey. Doesn't really work for me though. I didn't see any likeable characters in this yet for example, which kind of creates a sense of disinterest.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 13, 2013)

Wasn't Sam O'Neil born in Northern Ireland, his da was serving in the New Zealand armed forces an stationed there?


----------



## discokermit (Sep 13, 2013)

the spit in the spitoons wasn't thick enough.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


> the spit in the spitoons wasn't thick enough.



And she tipped half of the 2nd one over the floor. Lack of concentration. Shouldn't have been warbling at the same time.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 13, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> The Beeb seem to be going all "must be as grim as possible" with their period dramas of late, probably in an ill-conceived reaction to Downton Abbey. Doesn't really work for me though. I didn't see any likeable characters in this yet for example, which kind of creates a sense of disinterest.



pfft - BBC misery is piffling compared to the hardcore depression induced by Channel 4 drama this year  .... Southgate? Run? Top Boy? The Mill?. Except maybe The Village which was BBC and was so depressing-looking I didn't even give it a chance.

It's definitely the trend this year all around, isn't it? Give 'em some grim. Everyone loves grim. it's always so respected and award-winning. Either that or a period or modern romp with snuff porn and sex killings. Lovely!


----------



## tony.c (Sep 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> And she tipped half of the 2nd one over the floor. Lack of concentration. Shouldn't have been warbling at the same time.


And she's a police plant, obviously not much good at multi-tasking.


----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 13, 2013)

tony.c said:


> And she's a police plant, obviously not much good at multi-tasking.


If its true to life, she will probably knock up half the peaky blinders in an attempt to keep her cover.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 13, 2013)

But the Belfast OB is trying to recruit the peaky blinders as informants against the Fenians and the Communists. She'll have to shag them too.


----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 13, 2013)

tony.c said:


> But the Belfast OB is trying to recruit the peaky blinders as informants against the Fenians and the Communists. She'll have to shag them too.


lie back and think of...eh...the union.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 13, 2013)

A pop quiz for people here regarding the brummy accent. Just to try and gauge what peoples perceptions are. How would you say that a person from Birmingham would pronounce the following lines:

In half an hour it will be half past three.
I can tell you've been drinking because I can smell it on your breath.
My teeth fell out because I didn't brush them with a toothbrush.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> A pop quiz for people here regarding the brummy accent. Just to try and gauge what peoples perceptions are. How would you say that a person from Birmingham would pronounce the following lines:
> 
> In half an hour it will be half past three.
> I can tell you've been drinking because I can smell it on your breath.
> My teeth fell out because I didn't brush them with a toothbrush.


a bit like paul mccartney but without the energy and enthusiasm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2013)

tony.c said:


> But the Belfast OB is trying to recruit the peaky blinders as informants against the Fenians and the Communists. She'll have to shag them too.


it's good for the navy


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Sep 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


> the series is set in 1919.
> there was a riot in bilston in 1919 when a copper struck an ex serviceman, leading to the police barricading themselves in the station, which luckily for them was the only one in the country with a dry moat.
> 
> interesting how the writer has hinted at that sort of sentiment with tommy shelby's comment about the copper being in a reserved occupation.
> ...


 
There was a reference at the start by Shelby bro snr to rival bookie 'Billy Kindle'. Sounds a little like 'Billy Hill' latterly William Hill, Britains biggest bookie. Hill was born in Brum in 1903 and worked in the BSA factory as an apprentice...so the timing is almost right. He left for Ireland in 1919 though to join the black and tans.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> A pop quiz for people here regarding the brummy accent. Just to try and gauge what peoples perceptions are. How would you say that a person from Birmingham would pronounce the following lines:
> 
> In half an hour it will be half past three.
> I can tell you've been drinking because I can smell it on your breath.
> My teeth fell out because I didn't brush them with a toothbrush.


1 - "It's three o clock"
2 - "You smell like you've been on the piss"
3 - "Ow"


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2013)

enjoyed, sam niel doesn't appear to be putting his full weight into it but its a good start none the less. The bloke playing churchill was quite good also. Does the scion of the Peaky clan also appear in Wind That Shakes The Barley? cos they look similar


----------



## discokermit (Sep 14, 2013)

cillian murphy? yep.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2013)

Watched the first half hour. Boring and cliched dialogue. Killian can't act. And why were all their clothes immaculate? Very disappointing after the rave reviews.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 14, 2013)

I watched the first half hour too, partly because I only have my phone to watch iPlayer on and it buffers as I don't have wifi.
I was interested to see it because of the Birmingham connection but it wasn't really my sort of thing. Wasn't bad though but not sure I'd bother to try and watch more.


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 14, 2013)

Good but like a few people have commented the accents wandered a bit. Definitely needed more squalor, my mother's family were brought up in a poor area in the midlands in the 20s and their description of working class life then sounds far grimmer. I should think things were even worse in 1919 being just after the war.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Watched the first half hour. Boring and cliched dialogue. Killian can't act. And why were all their clothes immaculate? Very disappointing after the rave reviews.



Yes, I thought it was complete gash. Didn't get past the guy having an immaculately-timed SHIT WE'RE IN THE TRENCHES flashback to hammer home the point that Cillian Murphy and Mr Commie had been in the trenches.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 14, 2013)

Enjoyed it. Makes a change from the usual costume drama shite about toffs. A time now much ignored. Lots of Interesting historical stuff. Cast too pretty and the accents were pretty sus - Ms Kak was spitting nails over Sam Neill's piss poor belfast accent in particular (she being from norn iron).


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah Niel does appear to be phoning it in


----------



## discokermit (Sep 14, 2013)

gnoriac said:


> Good but like a few people have commented the accents wandered a bit. Definitely needed more squalor, my mother's family were brought up in a poor area in the midlands in the 20s and their description of working class life then sounds far grimmer. I should think things were even worse in 1919 being just after the war.


it's a deliberately romanticised view.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> why were all their clothes immaculate?


Because the original gang wore stylish suits etc as part of their image.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Because the original gang wore stylish suits etc as part of their image.



I'm sure they did. But they were living in a furnace, showered in soot and ash and dirt continually. They would have been filthy after a few minute outdoors.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought Sam Neil was great.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 14, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm sure they did. But they were living in a furnace, showered in soot and ash and dirt continually. They would have been filthy after a few minute outdoors.


That's where "it's TV" comes in.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That's where "it's TV" comes in.



Shit TV. Suspend disbelief. At least try.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

it's mean't to be glamorous. it's not a documentary.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 15, 2013)

discokermit said:


> it's mean't to be glamorous. it's not a documentary.



exactly, Im just waiting for someone to moan none of the actors had real rickets . Fucks sakes like . They want people to actually watch this . Its entertainment with a nod to what the conditions were, with bit of social commentary thrown in .  And its not as if theyve shot it on location in California and cast Stephen Segal as the gang leader or something .


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 15, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, I thought it was complete gash. Didn't get past the guy having an immaculately-timed SHIT WE'RE IN THE TRENCHES flashback to hammer home the point that Cillian Murphy and Mr Commie had been in the trenches.



yeah but from what Ive read thats sort of an important issue . That after all the horrible shit he participated in there for absolutely no good reason, he reckons hes entitled to do a tiny little bit of horrible shit to make his way in the world.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

the writer has said it's a western. he also said it's a romanticised view of the past, the clothes are better, the horses bigger, the way things get exaggerated in stories that are passed on.

as for the 'we're in the trenches' stuff, these people had taken part in the biggest, most brutal, world changing event ever seen. it's a central part of the story.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 15, 2013)

discokermit said:


> as for the 'we're in the trenches' stuff, these people had taken part in the biggest, most brutal, world changing event ever seen. it's a central part of the story.



I certainly get that, but that whole flashback scene in the bar just seemed really contrived.  I enjoyed it though, even with (maybe slightly because of) the terrible 'Belfast' accent, and I'll certainly be watching the rest.  Though they could do with starting to up the bodycount.

Yer man from Special Branch ranting about IRA-fenians had me and mates in stitches and has unfortunately become something of a catchphrase


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> Yer man from Special Branch ranting about IRA-fenians had me and mates in stitches and has unfortunately become something of a catchphrase





Im just waiting for _Loyalists Against Democracy_ to start recruiting him into their Youtube skits .


----------



## Kuso (Sep 15, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> Im just waiting for _Loyalists Against Democracy_ to start recruiting him into their Youtube skits .



 "We don't hold no truck with fenians"

Have to try and get a link to the show up on some flegger facebook pages, selling the whole SB chasing IRA-fenians angle.  I reckon the responses would be great! "Noing wat da BBC-IRA r lyk dem drty fenians wil probs win. Wel, nut in ulster! Ulster is brtish! NS!"

(Just realising anyone not familiar with LAD will wonder what the fuck I'm on about! )


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

for some reason it reminds a bit of Underbelly Razor


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> I certainly get that, but that whole flashback scene in the bar just seemed really contrived.



I thought that was interesting - it showed the dramatic nature of such an invasive psychological experience. Flashback is a modern concept isn't it? What sense do you think people made of such experiences in working-class Birmingham in 1919?


----------



## Kuso (Sep 15, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> I thought that was interesting - it showed the dramatic nature of such an invasive psychological experience. Flashback is a modern concept isn't it? What sense do you think people made of such experiences in working-class Birmingham in 1919?



PTSD might be a modern idea, but I'm sure people talked at least of shell-shock, if not 'flashbacks'.  I'm sure considering the amount of people who fought in that war and the conditions it wasn't exactly a rare sight


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

they called it shell shock and it was barely diagnosed or recognised as intense level ptsd


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

right into the late 30s people still had teachers who would twitch and flinch violently at a slammed door. Recall reading in Roal Dahls bio that one of his tutors had such an issue.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought it was alright. Bits stolen from all over, but good on the whole.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> right into the late 30s people still had teachers who would twitch and flinch violently at a slammed door. Recall reading in Roal Dahls bio that one of his tutors had such an issue.



I had quite a few teachers like that in the 80s.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 15, 2013)

I really, really wanted to like this but was really disappointed. I thought the accents were horrendous. And I'm totally not buying this 'they're historically accurate for the time' line either, because if that were true then they would have all sounded 'wrong' to my ears in the same way (I'm Brum born and bred by the way!). But they didn't. Some sounded scouse, others Irish, Helen McCrory sounded like a posh woman who kept suddenly remembering 'shit, I'm supposed to sound Brummie' and throwing a couple of Brum sounding words on the end of each sentence. As for the bloke who played the communist, I've not fucking idea where he reckoned his accent was coming from, but trust me, it wasn't the bloody West Midlands. And anyway, my nan was born in 1919, and I met her mom who lived to almost 100, and she sounded just like the rest of us do. So really not convinced about the casts accents being 'historical' (hysterical maybe!). I just think people can't do Brummie accents unless they're doing some ludicrous 'We wanna be together' parody. 
Accent griping aside, I also thought some of the acting and dialogue was totally unconvincing. Particularly the scene where the communist was supposed to be rabble rousing in the factory. It was just totally flat. I didn't believe the fire was in his belly (or his comrades for that matter) for one second. It just felt like he was reading from a leaflet. And one he didn't particularly believe in either. Ultimately, I knew I was watching people acting, and once that happens then you know something has gone wrong!
On the plus side, it looked great (the fact it wasn't gritty and realistic looking didn't bother me. This is showwwbiz!) and Cillian I thought was really good actually. 
I'm planning to watch it again today to see if my accent outrage, which distracted me so much the first time I watched, has prejudiced me unfairly. Hoping to enjoy this more second time round, 'cos I really want to like it and genuinely felt excited that a drama was set in my home town, that wasn't ripping the fucking shit out of it for once. 
And anyway, even if the accents were ropey, it made me feel homesick in a really nice way!


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> PTSD might be a modern idea, but I'm sure people talked at least of shell-shock, if not 'flashbacks'.  I'm sure considering the amount of people who fought in that war and the conditions it wasn't exactly a rare sight



I didn't say it was rare. 

I think the way it was handled dramatically showed that people couldn't make sense of it, that they were ashamed.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> I didn't say it was rare.
> 
> I think the way it was handled dramatically showed that people couldn't make sense of it, that they were ashamed.


I think the shame was a big thing, that what we now know as PTSD was cowardice etc.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> I certainly get that, but that whole flashback scene in the bar just seemed really contrived.



Yes, exactly. It's a quality control issue for me, not a disputation of the need for such things.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 15, 2013)

You kept your mouth shut and got on with it.  And even though things are much better there is still a big culture of shame of suffering poor mental health after war.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

yes and what did they say to him in the pub 'You've got to stop doing this'. Not 'you poor bastard you have to see a head doctor'


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 15, 2013)

I think the very public nature of the flashback was the point - _no one_ understood what was happening.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2013)

they knew its had happened before- they did the 'one two three, and down' thing and it was made clear it had happened before. They may not have known what was wrong but they knew something was wrong.

one of the lines from that bloke that got me 'I think the guns blew god right out of my head'

fucks sake man. On a plus note It's got ma involved. She loves the beeb period dramas


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 15, 2013)

I didn't mean it was the first time for him, I meant it was a new social phenomenon that no one understood, had the tools to understand. Knowing something's very wrong and not knowing what - how frightening that must have been.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2013)

I agree with Dr Nookie about the accents,  my Nan was  born in 1891 and she had a normal Brummie accent (though she was born in Knowle so technically not  a Brummie!).
However I would rather the actors use their own accents rather than try to do a Brummie 
accent badly.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> PTSD might be a modern idea, but I'm sure people talked at least of shell-shock, if not 'flashbacks'.  I'm sure considering the amount of people who fought in that war and the conditions it wasn't exactly a rare sight



My old man told me that when he was a kid there were a lot of severely mentally war damaged people about in the community with various symptoms from twitches to random shouting to cross-dressing but it was largely accommodated/ignored by everyone as they had a good idea as to what they'd been through and there but for the grace of god went they, etc.

The weirdest thing for me was visiting my great uncle Charlie who fought at the Somme. He wasn't very well and had a bladder infection and a temperature which was sending him a bit strange. It was snowing outside and he suddenly announced, "You'd think someone would clear away all those bodies!" 
The Doctor asked what he meant and he replied, "The ground's too cold to bury them"
Turns out he was having a bit of a "time slip" or flashback to WW1 - v. strange.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 15, 2013)

BBC article on shell shock 



> Survivors - Siegfried Sassoon
> 
> No doubt they'll soon get well; the shock and strain
> Have caused their stammering, disconnected talk.
> ...



The "British Boardwalk Empire" publicity hype has done the series no favours. I couldn't thinking how much better it could have been with the space allowed by a 12 episode season rather than the mean 6 the BBC allows.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

i've got a friend, black country born and bred, who deliberately lost her accent after moving to london. now if she tries to do her old accent she can't. it just sounds like comedy brummie.
i have never heard anyone not from the black country do a convincing impression. i'm sure it's the same for any accents. if you're from the area it's never going to sound convincing to you. also, this show has obviously got one eye on the foreign market, if they all talked exactly like brummies from 1919, most of this country would need subtitles, never mind the americans.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> I agree with Dr Nookie about the accents,  my Nan was  born in 1891 and she had a normal Brummie accent (though she was born in Knowle so technically not  a Brummie!).
> However I would rather the actors use their own accents rather than try to do a Brummie
> accent badly.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/ptop/plain/A496352


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ummie-accent-voted-least-cool-in-Britain.html


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2013)

I must confess to having modified my Brummie accent since moving to London in 97 mainly by using the southern 'a' vowel sound like in saying barth instead of bath. My father was quite amused by it.
People can still tell I'm a Midlander though sometimes.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> I must confess to having modified my Brummie accent since moving to London in 97 mainly by using the southern 'a' vowel sound like in saying barth instead of bath. My father was quite amused by it.


if i was your dad i would have cut your tongue out. traitor.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2013)

discokermit said:


> if i was your dad i would have cut your tongue out. traitor.


Y


discokermit said:


> if i was your dad i would have cut your tongue out. traitor.




Yes I know! Shame on me!
I'm still proud to be a Brummie though, we are the best - salt of the earth.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 15, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i've got a friend, black country born and bred, who deliberately lost her accent after moving to london. now if she tries to do her old accent she can't. it just sounds like comedy brummie.


The black country and birmingham accents aren't the same thing.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The black country and birmingham accents aren't the same thing.


no way! call the papers!

that wasn't the point i was making.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The black country and birmingham accents aren't the same thing.



Indeed, it has a similar intonation but Black Country folk have many different sayings like ay it and weem that a Brummie would never use.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Indeed, it has a similar intonation but Black Country folk have many different sayings like ay it and weem that a Brummie would never use.


i think black country goes up and down more as well. brummie is flatter.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i think black country goes up and down more as well. brummie is flatter.



Yes, think you're right about that.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 15, 2013)

another thing with the accents, the show is going to be sold onto the United States .


----------



## Kuso (Sep 15, 2013)

says a lot for the actual content of the show when most discussion's been on the actors' accents!


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> says a lot for the actual content of the show when most discussion's been on the actors' accents!



theyre also ommitting the fact that post pygmalion elocution lessons were all the the rage at the time as well . A posh accent could be had for a few quid . And those who had a few quid often did.

Although i think the content is interesting enough .The  Brits just like moaning about stuff . Thats authentic anyway .


----------



## mr steev (Sep 15, 2013)

Kuso said:


> says a lot for the actual content of the show when most discussion's been on the actors' accents!



Because it's a rarity for something like this to be set in Brum, and the program bigged up the fact that it was not going to be full of comedy cliched attempts like virtually everything before - so that's probably worth discussing.

It's a shame that the page seems to be down at the moment, but the British Library has a collection of audio recordings from of Soldiers with everyday regional accents recorded whilst they were at a prison camp during the first world war. I remember listening to some of them and they don't sound like the accents today.
Here's a bloke from Wolverhampton  (Himley irrc)


----------



## discokermit (Sep 15, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, think you're right about that.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 15, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> another thing with the accents, the show is going to be sold onto the United States .


They'll put subtitles on it, though. 
Pretty common in the US for programmes in the English language that have been bought from elsewhere.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 15, 2013)

discokermit said:


>




Thank you so much for posting this. I'm ashamed to say I'd never heard of her before! You can really hear how different her accent is to the Brummie one!


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

Kuso said:


> says a lot for the actual content of the show when most discussion's been on the actors' accents!



Exactly. I said this on page one. I even posted while the programme was still being broadcast. If it was actually any good that wouldn't have happened and people wouldn't have written 5 pages about the accents. As I've said though, I am going to watch again this week and see if I can get into it a bit more. the 2nd half of the programme was better than the first, I'm hoping that'll continue.

First World War/Somme 'shell shock' stuff I only read about yesterday- http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/british/britain_wwone/shot_at_dawn_01.shtml


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2013)

I should think having howitzer shells exploding right next to you 4 three fucking years would turn the strongest man into a nervous wreck.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 16, 2013)

discokermit said:


>




Gosh I'd forgotten about Dolly Allen.
Dr Nookie is probably too young to have heard of her!

Edit to add - that's the last accent comment I will make - back to the programme now.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I should think having howitzer shells exploding right next to you 4 three fucking years would turn the strongest man into a nervous wreck.



Not really a likeable post, but you know.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Exactly. I said this on page one. I even posted while the programme was still being broadcast. If it was actually any good that wouldn't have happened and people wouldn't have written 5 pages about the accents.



Except that some of us posted that we liked it.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Except that some of us posted that we liked it.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 16, 2013)

i have a mate that is in this, but i dont watch TV so wont be chooning in. Good luck to em though and all that


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 16, 2013)

Interesting article by Carl Chinn (the Brummie historian) about the real peaky blinders

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/tv/birminghams-peaky-blinders---fact-5912820

According to this they did not put razor blades in the peaks of their caps, there are no actual reports, it is a tale that has arisen from a novel A Walk Down Summer Lane set in the inter war years.


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2013)

saw this last night, and I'm utterly bewildered why anyone has said its any good.

Accents are atrocious, plot creaking badly already, acting patchy as hell, and the script is just fucking atrocious exposition. Very, very bad.  

It has twenty minutes to improve tonight or it can fuck right off.


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2013)

This really isn't very good. 

Shame, cos I wanted it to be.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 19, 2013)

Tonight's episode really turned me around. I was pretty underwhelmed last week but I think I was expecting some historically accurate, HBO quality telly. Having recalibrated my expectations, ignored the accents and just got into the kind of rompiness of the whole thing; I really enjoyed it. Billy Kimber's scenery chewing was ace


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2013)

The last 5 mins were alright but the rest of it was tripe.

Worst fight scene I've seen in a long time, at the start.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 20, 2013)

I like it, me. 

And I never notice things like whether accents are accurately portrayed anyway.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 20, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I like it, me.
> And I never notice things like whether accents are accurately portrayed anyway.


I liked it too. I didn't think the first two episodes were great, but they were ok for a tv series, and I thought the settings and filming was good. Last night's episode was really good with plenty of action. Can't wait for next week.
OK might not be historcaly accurate but it's entertainment not a documentary. And I don't know whether the accents are accurate, but I wouldn't expect them to be. They are actors not people from 1920's Birmingham. I don't expect actors in 'Troy' to have Greek accents, or the actors in 'Gladiator' to have Italian accents either.


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

It certainly wasn't packed with action! Barely passes for entertainment.


----------



## magneze (Sep 20, 2013)

First one was a bit slow, but it's all introductory stuff. Second one was much better.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2013)

The series is set to record, so I may well keep up with it if I'm bored in the week.   Started badly, that fight! Lest said the better. I can forgive most of the accents, altho whenever Helen McCrory fits comes on, I think its Josie Lawrence. I could let the silly lines like 'wheres your beautiful horse' go, even the crap exposition ' you know who Freddy is!  But, just in case the audience have home have forgotten...', but then there was Billy Kimber.  Fuck me, that would have been an embarrassing performance in a school play.

The other thing is, having read that link blossie posted about who the blinders actually were, then this is just complete and utter nonsense. Even the 'official' BBC page on the 'real' history of the blinders points out they were all done by the turn of the century. Why set it 20-30 years after the reality?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheeky bleeders. This is rubbish.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> This really isn't very good.
> 
> Shame, cos I wanted it to be.


 
This. Really wanted to like it but it's dire.


----------



## girasol (Sep 20, 2013)

I watched the first half(ish) of both episodes, but it really wound me up.  It was like watching a music video at times - seriously, is that their idea of appealing to a 'younger audience'?  What's going on with the music and slow motion?  Also a good example why mixing period drama with modern music usually doesn't work well.  The fight scene was indeed a pile of badly executed shite.

Visually: interesting to see some of the places, so grey, no trees anywhere, very grim.

The only bit I enjoyed was when the main character was calming his horse down - that was sort of gripping and touching.  The rest?  Trying too hard and not working.  Poor horse


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> but then there was Billy Kimber.  Fuck me, that would have been an embarrassing performance in a school play.





Billy 'You Pikeys' Kimber was the best bit about this episode. Loved it!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm gonna stick with it, it's not as bad as the other recent period stuff; The Mill and The Village.

The admin worker at work was asking me if I'd been watching it, she's in her sixties and has a thing for Sam Nield. She was saying how she likes the music, outing herself as a potential Nick Cave fan. I said she should probably avoid listening to Stagger Lee.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 20, 2013)

how often do you hear the word 'diddicoy' on the telly? never. that's how often.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> The other thing is, having read that link blossie posted about who the blinders actually were, then this is just complete and utter nonsense.


 fiction, i believe they call it. tricky concept to get your head round, but basically, sometimes people who write telly programs, or books, or films, sometimes _make stuff up_.




> Even the 'official' BBC page on the 'real' history of the blinders points out they were all done by the turn of the century. Why set it 20-30 years after the reality?


oh come on. first world war? massive social unrest?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 20, 2013)

discokermit said:


> how often do you hear the word 'diddicoy' on the telly? never. that's how often.


That word always reminds of 'Kizzy' on the tv in the 70s. 


Fuck me, I was the same age as my little girl is now [/old]


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 20, 2013)

meh - some good stuff - but spoiled by some clunky writing, over complex story lines (just keep it simple and gangster) and the anachronisms. The contemporary soundtrack distracts from the action. Too much padding. Far too much style over substance. Its like tarantino does period drama and it just doesn't work. 

The accents are really poor. And that girls singing was shite - it was affected, X factor-esque, overtrained cobblers - and nobody sang like that 20 years ago - let alone in 1919. 

And why  were irish travellers speaking _roma_?


----------



## discokermit (Sep 20, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> over complex story lines (just keep it simple and gangster)


you're completely missing the point. despite the title, it's not about the gang or gangsters, it's about war, the effects of war, and in particular, the effect on one man. all told in the style of a western, transferred to brum in 1919.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2013)

discokermit said:


> you're completely missing the point. despite the title, it's not about the gang or gangsters, it's about war, the effects of war, and in particular, the effect on one man. all told in the style of a western, transferred to brum in 1919.



Is it? I see that as background character context and historical set dressing, the main thrust is yer man building up his  empire.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 21, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is it? I see that as background character context and historical set dressing, the main thrust is yer man building up his  empire.


they don't go two minutes without mentioning the war. it's crucial to the character and informs everything he does.
i'm not sure where it's going but there seem to be little clues everywhere. the opium use, refusal to shake hands with people for not fighting in the war, possible impotence. if it does turn out to be just him empire building then i'll be disappointed but i think there's a lot more to it.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 21, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> And why  were irish travellers speaking _roma_?


 They were Lees, English Romany family not Irish.


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2013)

discokermit said:


> fiction, i believe they call it. tricky concept to get your head round, but basically, sometimes people who write telly programs, or books, or films, sometimes _make stuff up_.


the guy who wrote it was on radio 6 this afternoon.  He said it was a 'historical drama' and was all true (as well as being all fiction). It is promoted as a historical drama. But it isn't. It's like one of those shit Basil Rathbone's where they had Sherlock Holmes fighting the nazis.



> oh come on. first world war? massive social unrest?


I can see why you'd do it you were a shit writer, but the 1880's and 1890's were fairly exciting times too. Using WW1 is just lazy.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 21, 2013)

girasol said:
			
		

> I watched the first half(ish) of both episodes, but it really wound me up.  It was like watching a music video at times - seriously, is that their idea of appealing to a 'younger audience'?  What's going on with the music and slow motion?  Also a good example why mixing period drama with modern music usually doesn't work well.  The fight scene was indeed a pile of badly executed shite.
> 
> Visually: interesting to see some of the places, so grey, no trees anywhere, very grim.
> 
> The only bit I enjoyed was when the main character was calming his horse down - that was sort of gripping and touching.  The rest?  Trying too hard and not working.  Poor horse



I thought the music mix with the settings worked but just in my personal opinion. 

Just finished the first episode and I'm really enjoying it. 

Maybe my tastes aren't as refined as they could be


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 22, 2013)

Or it may be that you're more generous than some 

Some people behave as though it's a personal attack because it doesn't conform to their standards: Fuck you, you piece of shit, you've got 5 seconds to sort yourself out or you're fucking out of here, coming here with your shit, you shit.


----------



## coley (Sep 22, 2013)

Enjoyable and interesting spoilt by the barmaids/police plants singing, she would be booed out of a pub folk singing session.
Worst version of black velvet band I have _ever _heard.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2013)

Ya war-shy gypsy bastid


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2013)

coley said:
			
		

> Enjoyable and interesting spoilt by the barmaids/police plants singing, she would be booed out of a pub folk singing session.
> Worst version of black velvet band I have ever heard.



It was just to slow. It's supposed to be more rousing.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2013)

Red Cat said:
			
		

> Or it may be that you're more generous than some
> 
> Some people behave as though it's a personal attack because it doesn't conform to their standards: Fuck you, you piece of shit, you've got 5 seconds to sort yourself out or you're fucking out of here, coming here with your shit, you shit.





I think I just like picking up on songs on stuff. Thats another reason I love Buffy 

I think the accents there at that time in that place would have been quite mixed up too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 22, 2013)

kittyP said:


> It was just to slow. It's supposed to be more rousing.



It was too stage school. Like an X factor audition.


----------



## discokermit (Sep 27, 2013)

starting to warm up now. that beating at the races was brutal.


----------



## Manter (Sep 27, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> It was too stage school. Like an X factor audition.


Wasn't about the song though, it was about the chemistry between the two of them. IMO


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2013)

don't get why lead peaky isn't accepting his sisters marriage. The commie husband has done the honourable thing.


----------



## Manter (Sep 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> don't get why lead peaky isn't accepting his sisters marriage. The commie husband has done the honourable thing.


Think he hates/resents him tho. And if commie sticks around, peaky may one day have to kill him- they discussed it in episode 1


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2013)

but he saved his life in flanders!

I am of course unashamedly wanking about a sub plot that involves communists being organised and considered a very real threat by the government.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2013)

Not having an ear for a W Mids accent (or a NI one for that matter) is probably helping me because I'm not really fussed by the mash of accents.

It's enjoyable enough but I don't like the barwench/spy at all and I wish she'd stop warbling!

And what's the relationships between Polly and Arthur and Tommy and the toothpick guy*?? Are they all siblings? 

I do think we need to get over the desire to squash programmes into six episodes to fit a half term, rather than decently developing the plot though, the chronology in this is a bit weird, some days take ages, other times I think weeks have passed.

*John - just learned he's Tommys brother, so that's one solved.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

grit in eye.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 3, 2013)

Gets better every week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

when he gave up that adress I was like 'and this is half the reason we never won, sold out by fucking spivs from our own class'

to which the reply was

'yes Jason. I'm sure thats what happened'


----------



## Belushi (Oct 3, 2013)

Last couple of episodes a big improvement on the first two.


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Gets better every week.



Not difficult.

But yeah, I'm still watching.


----------



## Manter (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought it was in Friday so missed it. Bloody baby brain. How long does it take to hit iplayer? It isn't there now


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

iplayer varies but its usually between 3-6 hours for an upload.

sometimes it happens quicker though, they shove Doctor Who up with unseemly speed


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

much as th irish lady's voice is OK I am glad we weren't treated to five minutes of her singing Boys of The Old Brigade or similar this week. Consider point made, beeb people. She can sing a bit, great.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

discokermit said:


> starting to warm up now. that beating at the races was brutal.



Just watched episode three and I actually exclaimed "oh oh no no" at that bit.


----------



## Manter (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> iplayer varies but its usually between 3-6 hours for an upload.
> 
> sometimes it happens quicker though, they shove Doctor Who up with unseemly speed


I'll watch it doing the 3am feed


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> iplayer varies but its usually between 3-6 hours for an upload.
> 
> sometimes it happens quicker though, they shove Doctor Who up with unseemly speed



Most things it is available an hour after it has finished. 
It's only the odd programme that airs and then is aired again later that night/early in the morning (sometimes on another channel) that you have to wait longer.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 4, 2013)

S'improving a bit, I'll give it that.

I've figured out that anachronistic music doesn't bother me so much as long as it's not lathered in vocals or twangy electric guitar riffs.

Helen McCrory can't tell the difference between brum and scouse to save her life though, can she? Which is weird, because according to wiki she's half Welsh, half Scots, born in London and lives with plummy-voiced public schoolboy Damian Lewis. So you'd think she could manage it. Maybe it's all the (also anachronistic) eyeshadow muffling the performance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Just watched episode three and I actually exclaimed "oh oh no no" at that bit.


yes i was disappointed at how soft it was


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

The one thing that hasn't bothered me at all with this, even though others have mentioned it, is the music. I think it works really well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> The one thing that hasn't bothered me at all with this, even though others have mentioned it, is the music. I think it works really well.


yeh i think it's been pretty good and has worked much better - in general - than i'd at first expected. but 'boys of the old brigade' was not written for many years after the events depicted in peaky blinders so it was something of a surprise to see yer man singing it in the pub.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

When I say 'the music' I wasn't counting the barmaids warbling. That can stop.


----------



## magneze (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm enjoying it, but thought the shotgun wedding was a really bizarre turn of events.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 6, 2013)

The choronology is still annoying me, thingy was only pregnant for about a fortnight!


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2013)

Omigod, 'that' haircut is apparently now a fashion 'thing'....

http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2013/oct/08/update-autumn-look-fashion


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2013)

I like that haircut. Used to have it when I was a lad.


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I like that haircut. Used to have it when I was a lad.


really??!!  Makes me think Plantagenet....


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2013)

Manter said:


> really??!!  Makes me think Plantagenet....


 
It's not like that, it's a short back & sides, graded at the back and sides.

Your picture is a wedge. I have one of those in the early 90s and grew it into an undercut.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I like that haircut. Used to have it when I was a lad.



Oddly when I hear the words 'Peaky Blinder' I think of your swarthy type


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> They were Lees, English Romany family not Irish.



so why the irish traveller accents?


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 9, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> so why the irish traveller accents?


It has been observed that Peaky Blinders has some problem with accents


----------



## discokermit (Oct 9, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Helen McCrory can't tell the difference between brum and scouse to save her life though, can she? Which is weird, because according to wiki she's half Welsh, half Scots, born in London and lives with plummy-voiced public schoolboy Damian Lewis. So you'd think she could manage it. Maybe it's all the (also anachronistic) eyeshadow muffling the performance.


i'm starting to ignore scenes with her in. she is definitely the worst thing about the show.
she can't do accents cos she's too posh, "McCrory was born in Paddington, London. Her mother, Anne (née Morgans), is Welsh, and her father, Iain McCrory, is a Glasgow-born diplomat.[3] She is the eldest of three children. She was educated at Queenswood, a Hertfordshire boarding school, after which she spent a year living in Italy. Upon her return to Britain, she began studying acting at the Drama Centre in London.
what a wanker.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 9, 2013)

discokermit said:


> what a wanker.


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's not like that, it's a short back & sides, graded at the back and sides.
> 
> Your picture is a wedge. I have one of those in the early 90s and grew it into an undercut.


I bow to your superior knowledge of future-hipster-haircuts


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2013)

Manter said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge of future-hipster-haircuts



I'm talking Onket haircuts 1988 - 1992, no more, no less.


----------



## Manter (Oct 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm talking Onket haircuts 1988 - 1992, no more, no less.


Are the late 80s fashionable again?!


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2013)

[quote"manter, post: 12612655, member: 51952"]Are the late 80s fashionable again?![/quote]

I wouldn't know. I am bald now.


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> [quote"manter, post: 12612655, member: 51952"]Are the late 80s fashionable again?!



I wouldn't know. I am bald now.[/quote]
bald is better than having a wedgie or whatever you called it


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been wearing shaved sides and number 3 on top for ages. its not new 'thing'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I've been wearing shaved sides and number 3 on top for ages. its not new 'thing'



You are peaky though.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 10, 2013)

Bald is the new hairy


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Bald is the new hairy


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 10, 2013)

For the hair on men's heads. or Onket's head anyway.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> For the hair on men's heads. or Onket's head anyway.


 
Superb post. If I could have liked it more than once, I would have.


----------



## magneze (Oct 10, 2013)

Wtf. That bit was weird.


----------



## magneze (Oct 10, 2013)

A musical montage. Unfortunate.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know what music that was but I quite liked it. Another good episode.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 10, 2013)

Series has definitely improved, looking forward to seeing what happens in the final episode.


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2013)

missed it again


----------



## tony.c (Oct 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> missed it again


It's on BBC i-player.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 10, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Series has definitely improved, looking forward to seeing what happens in the final episode.


 
That felt like the final episode to me. Was it not? Tied things up nicely.


----------



## Manter (Oct 10, 2013)

tony.c said:


> It's on BBC i-player.


iplayer is my friend...


----------



## Belushi (Oct 10, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> That felt like the final episode to me. Was it not? Tied things up nicely.


 
Nah, next Thursday. I'm guessing Tommy will find out about Grace.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2013)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Nah, next Thursday. I'm guessing Tommy will find out about Grace.



And get his brother in law out of prison.

Disappointing that this took 3 episodes to get going and new dodgy accents still keep popping up in the 5th episode.

If I had better things to do I wouldn't have gone out of my way to make sure I saw this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)

Onket it's set in brum of course you'll get dodgy accents


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Nah, next Thursday. I'm guessing Tommy will find out about Grace.


i reckon campbell has gone to settle the grace issue once and for all


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 11, 2013)

Interesting YouTube clip from Carl Chinn


----------



## chieftain (Oct 11, 2013)

I've very much enjoyed Peaky Blinders so far, looking forward to the last episode next week. (The hair cuts look great too!)


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 11, 2013)

chieftain said:


> I've very much enjoyed Peaky Blinders so far, looking forward to the last episode next week. (The hair cuts look great too!)


 
Apparently the haircuts are catching on, according to some fashion mag I accidentally saw earlier this week.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently the haircuts are catching on, according to some fashion mag I accidentally saw earlier this week.



Mini chieftain has a milder version of this kind of haircut, according to his mates it's "Sick"


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 11, 2013)

So the second series will be set three years later with lots of coke floating about, and the third series during the depression.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2013)

look who it is playing peaky dad, its him out of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> That felt like the final episode to me. Was it not? Tied things up nicely.




all the guns are accounted for _bar one
_
Sam Niel says he has one final detail to tidy up

Commie husband is still in jail

few last bits to wrap up I think


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> look who it is playing peaky dad, its him out of Sons of Anarchy


yeh chibs


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So the second series will be set three years later with lots of coke floating about, and the third series during the depression.


yeh depression often comes after taking loads of coke


----------



## Manter (Oct 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently the haircuts are catching on, according to some fashion mag I accidentally saw earlier this week.


Guardian!  I linked to it upthread.  At Onket is apparently a fashion pioneer before his time- who knew?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh chibs




I thought his face scars were make up for SoA but clearly he really has had a knife took to his face at some point. Bet thats an interesting actors bio


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently the haircuts are catching on, according to some fashion mag I accidentally saw earlier this week.


a likely story


----------



## Manter (Oct 11, 2013)

And before someone picks me up on it, I just realised my last post contained a tautology.  Apologies internet pedants, I am very ashamed of myself.


----------



## Cid (Oct 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought his face scars were make up for SoA but clearly he really has had a knife took to his face at some point. Bet thats an interesting actors bio



Chelsea smile. Or in his case Glasgow smile... Got mugged after a DJing session or something iirc.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2013)

Cid said:


> Chelsea smile. Or in his case Glasgow smile... Got mugged after a DJing session or something iirc.



Yep. Left for dead, google says.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2013)

the other thing is i'm sure i've seen someone brandishing a luger in the series and they certainly weren't about in the early 1920s.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> all the guns are accounted for _bar one
> _
> Sam Niel says he has one final detail to tidy up
> 
> ...



Tommy still doesn't know about Grace.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the other thing is i'm sure i've seen someone brandishing a luger in the series and they certainly weren't about in the early 1920s.


Lugers were first manufactured in 1900, and widely used by the German army during WW1.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 13, 2013)

I have got more into this. Despite its flaws it is ambitious, original and beautifully filmed. There also some great performances - kieran murphy, the IRA fella, Father Selby - and top writing. 

However Grace is a let down. This is a woman who is prepared to go undercover with a murderous gang and shoot IRA men in order to avenge her dead dad - which suggests  an extraordinary amount of cold blooded determination and drive. But the actor is just doing pretty and vulnerable. Think what someone like a  young miranda richardson would have done with the rolet (i.e. the ruthless, hard as nails IRA women she plays in the Crying Game). 

Anyway - enough griping, I'm willing to overlook its flaws and looking forward to the final part. I guess Sam Neil will reveal all about Grace to Tommy and heartbreak and bloody mayhem will ensue.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the other thing is i'm sure i've seen someone brandishing a luger in the series and they certainly weren't about in the early 1920s.



yes they were. Dublin Lord Mayor Ben Briscoe smuggled bloody thousands out of germany in 1920


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh i think it's been pretty good and has worked much better - in general - than i'd at first expected. but 'boys of the old brigade' was not written for many years after the events depicted in peaky blinders so it was something of a surprise to see yer man singing it in the pub.




especially because the series is set around 1920, and the song is about an old IRA  guy decades later  reminiscing about the IRA back in 1920. So it would have been _the boys of the new brigade _had it been at all accurate .

how  they can sing a song and not actually listen to the words of it is a bit strange


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> yes they were. Dublin Lord Mayor Ben Briscoe smuggled bloody thousands out of germany in 1920


 quite right


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> However Grace is a let down. This is a woman who is prepared to go undercover with a murderous gang and shoot IRA men in order to avenge her dead dad - which suggests  an extraordinary amount of cold blooded determination and drive.



I thought she might have shot them because they might have recognised her but I don't that's what they were getting at.

That fact that Shelby isn't the remote bit suspicious about her is ruining it for me. New Irish copper turns up; new Irish barmaid turns up, then she turns out to be a prod, then she has a phone line installed when they have no one to call.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2013)

one gun unaccounted for, and probably not a pistol as they have them, something heavier.

Lead peaky's insistence that Billy Kimber and his boys are going to be taken out

Bloodbath on the books imo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> one gun unaccounted for, and probably not a pistol as they have them, something heavier.
> 
> Lead peaky's insistence that Billy Kimber and his boys are going to be taken out
> 
> Bloodbath on the books imo.


murder on the dancefloor


----------



## tony.c (Oct 18, 2013)

Well no bloodbath then, though almost. But a good ending. I think there will be a second series - hopefully.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 18, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> I thought she might have shot them because they might have recognised her but I don't that's what they were getting at.
> 
> *That fact that Shelby isn't the remote bit suspicious about her is ruining it for me.* New Irish copper turns up; new Irish barmaid turns up, then she turns out to be a prod, then she has a phone line installed when they have no one to call.



I liked Peaky Blinders but you've got a point there. If it was Top Boy, Dushane and Sully would've been wise to her weeks back.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 19, 2013)

well that was .... shit. Did they write the last episode on the bus on the way into the studio or something?


----------



## discokermit (Oct 19, 2013)

that was brilliant!


----------



## PandaCola (Oct 19, 2013)

Enjoyed the last episode- even though the girl with the pram stopping the gang fight was clearly a rip off of an old episode of Grange Hill


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 19, 2013)

I liked the last episode but the lack of suspicion throughout it was a bit silly.


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2013)

Dire. Last week's episode was better. 

The Irish Copper has blatantly shot himself and Tommy will go to expand his empire in New York in the nect series.

I won't be watching.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2013)

I really liked the last episode ... the previous 5 were hard work though!


----------



## JimW (Oct 20, 2013)

I bailed halfway through ep 3 and can't decide from this thread if I was right or not. Still not too tempted to give it another go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2013)

I thought it ended well, could have been done by folding this ep into last weeks as a feature length, losing some bits from both to tighten the lot.

disappointing lack of bloodbath though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2013)

Quite liked this. Not the best recent show of the genre but likeable. A nice break from the usual twee period dramas.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 3, 2013)

gonna be another series.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a shame.


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2013)

Just caught up, really enjoyed it. Nice to see something a little less London-centric too. The holes in the plot were a bit rubbish and the end was very predictable, but over all there was enough there for another series.


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yes, what was Benjamin Zephaniah supposed to be?

From what I could gather he was a black Brummie born christian preacher who wore an entire life's worth of dreadlocks and (possibly) fought with the others in France and didn't mind putting his role as preacher aside to take part in a gangland gun war.

Rastafari didn't really develop in Jamaica until the 1930's. He couldn't have been a dreadlock rasta since boyhood by the 1920's, and wouldn't have been a christian preacher either. 

None of that made sense.


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone else bothering?


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Anyone else bothering?



Yeah I'll have a go. Need to watch it on iPlayer


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2014)

It was alright.


----------



## Santino (Oct 2, 2014)

Lot of plot there.


----------



## mr steev (Oct 2, 2014)

ringo said:


> Rastafari didn't really develop in Jamaica until the 1930's. He couldn't have been a dreadlock rasta since boyhood by the 1920's, and wouldn't have been a christian preacher either.



Dreads were around before rastafari though


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2014)

that was a savage beating


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2014)

mr steev said:


> Dreads were around before rastafari though


Well yeah, dreads have been around for millennia


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2014)

mr steev said:


> Dreads were around before rastafari though



Maasai warriors have had dreads for hundreds of years, as have some Hindus and even Aztecs, but there wasn't really any suggestion that he was African but brought up in Birmingham as a Christian. Didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 3, 2014)

Still don't really know what the relationship is between Polly & the brothers... Is she an aunt?


----------



## Libertad (Oct 3, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Still don't really know what the relationship is between Polly & the brothers... Is she an aunt?



Yep, Aunt Polly.


----------



## coley (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like it is going to be better than the first series.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2014)

meh... at least that annoying warbling irish women isn't in it. Trouble i have with this series - apart from the dodgey accents - is that for all its great look and period detail, we are being asked to side with a bunch of cunts. Especailly Cillian murphy - his character  is a violent exploitative arsehole, but hes pretty and wears a well tailored suit - so that seems to give him a free pass. I'd much rather the main story be about the communists, the Gypsies, the irish republicans or ordinary people caught up with the gangsters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2014)

they've killed off commie husband so there'll be no more of that. I forsee another gang war along with sam niels coppers in the mix

And you're right that they are bastards but then, sopraos, the wire, sons of anarchy, mad me, game of thrones. Bastards are big right now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> they've killed off commie husband so there'll be no more of that. I forsee another gang war along with sam niels coppers in the mix
> 
> And you're right that they are bastards but then, sopraos, the wire, sons of anarchy, mad me, game of thrones. Bastards are big right now.



Why We Love Sociopaths: A Guide To Late Capitalist Television by Adam Kotsko


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2014)

Ivan Locke was very good in last night's episode.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Ivan Locke was very good in last night's episode.


I am just about to watch it on iplayer. I only started watching the first series on its repeat run a couple of weeks ago & am enjoying it.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 10, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I am just about to watch it on iplayer. I only started watching the first series on its repeat run a couple of weeks ago & am enjoying it.


So what did they cut out of his mouth at the end of the last episode if not his tongue?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

I





MrSki said:


> So what did they cut out of his mouth at the end of the last episode if not his tongue?



I assumed it was the sides of his tongue but I don't know why I thought that.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 10, 2014)

MrSki said:


> So what did they cut out of his mouth at the end of the last episode if not his tongue?



A gold tooth.


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 14, 2014)

Can't believe they killed off the Commie right from the start.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2014)

Red Storm said:


> Can't believe they killed off the Commie right from the start.




Ada is now the one true voice of lenninism in the program


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2014)

I would like to know discokermit opinions on the black country accents featured this ep


----------



## albionism (Oct 17, 2014)

So, how come he could still speak? How was he still so beautiful after that kicking?


----------



## Santino (Oct 17, 2014)

Needs more Batman villains.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 17, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> meh... at least that annoying warbling irish women isn't in it. Trouble i have with this series - apart from the dodgey accents - is that for all its great look and period detail, we are being asked to side with a bunch of cunts. Especailly Cillian murphy - his character  is a violent exploitative arsehole, but hes pretty and wears a well tailored suit - so that seems to give him a free pass. I'd much rather the main story be about the communists, the Gypsies, the irish republicans or ordinary people caught up with the gangsters.



Although isn't one of the themes that gangsterism, "ordinary" commerce and the state intertwined with each other?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2014)

albionism said:


> So, how come he could still speak? How was he still so beautiful after that kicking?




they had a tooth out not his tongue


----------



## mr steev (Oct 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I would like to know discokermit opinions on the black country accents featured this ep


 
It based in Birmingham, not the Black Country 

eta: (unless there were Black Country characters in the last episode... I've not seen it yet )


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2014)

mr steev said:


> It based in Birmingham, not the Black Country




in last nights episode the blinders made a truce with the Black Country boys. The accents were markedly different. So the  is all yours. 

(first time we've seen black coontray boys)


----------



## mr steev (Oct 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> in last nights episode the blinders made a truce with the Black Country boys. The accents were markedly different. So the  is all yours.
> 
> (first time we've seen black coontray boys)


 
You got that in before my edit/caveat


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2014)

"Dun-now what yow-um talking about"

That sort of thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2014)

What's the nose-up they're taking? They called it Tokyo. I've never heard that before.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 18, 2014)

Cocaine.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I might have a bit of a thing for the head honcho Black Country Boy. 
Cor.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2014)

i don't think this series is as good as series 1 so far


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Cocaine.


Ah! Thanks. I've never heard it called that before. Well you learn something new every day


----------



## Betsy (Oct 19, 2014)

I think Tom Hardy is a fine actor but he's a bit like a pantomime villain in this.


----------



## Santino (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking forward to a few scenery chewing competitions between Hardy and Charlie Bucket's dad later.


----------



## youngian (Oct 20, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I think Tom Hardy is a fine actor but he's a bit like a pantomime villain in this.


Although Dinsdale Piranha was always off screen in the Python sketch, Hardy seems to be channelling him.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I think Tom Hardy is a fine actor but he's a bit like a pantomime villain in this.


I think he's an excellent actor, I can't stop watching him (if that makes sense). I've just watched episodes 2,3 & 4. Still enjoyable if perhaps not as thrilling as the first series.


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2014)

I reckon this series is better than the last.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I think he's an excellent actor, I can't stop watching him (if that makes sense). I've just watched episodes 2,3 & 4. Still enjoyable if perhaps not as thrilling as the first series.



If you've not seen Locke you should.  He's the only actor in the film and it's so compelling   One of the best films I've seen this year.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> I reckon this series is better than the last.



Definitely, the first season really didn't work for me.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 24, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I can't stop watching him (if that makes sense).



I'd watch a spin off which was just him wandering around 1920's London being completely over the top


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> If you've not seen Locke you should.  He's the only actor in the film and it's so compelling   One of the best films I've seen this year.



cool shall endeavour to check it out


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> I reckon this series is better than the last.


I'm really enjoying it but in a different way, I've settled into knowing the characters etc , which is what I meant by less thrilling. 

The cinematography and the music are wonderful.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 25, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I'd watch a spin off which was just him wandering around 1920's London being completely over the top


Man crush?


----------



## mr steev (Oct 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I would like to know discokermit opinions on the black country accents featured this ep


 
I finally caught up with it the other day. It's good that they actually had a different accent for the Black Country characters rather than just a poor generic brummy accent but they mostly sounded toe curlingly fake to me


----------



## mr steev (Oct 25, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Cor.


 
Can't?


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2014)

Tom Hardy said he killed an Italian in the trenches, but the Italians were on the allied side in WW1. Was he on the cockernee austro-hungarian front?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 25, 2014)

copliker said:


> Tom Hardy said he killed an Italian in the trenches, but the Italians were on the allied side in WW1. Was he on the cockernee austro-hungarian front?



I assumed he meant during an argument or summat not on opposing sides


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I assumed he meant during an argument or summat not on opposing sides


I thought it might be that too but hammering a nail up someone's nose was a death penalty offence. Maybe he got away with it by covering it up - weekend at bernie's style. I dunno, it just sounded shoddy to me. Hardy was freestyling imo.

Anyway, too much Nick Cave. I can't hear it anymore without thinking of Vic Reeves's club singer doing ZZ Top's Sharp Dressed Man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2014)

there was a cover version sung by a woman last week, that was different


----------



## Betsy (Oct 26, 2014)

wiskey said:


> *I think he's an excellent actor,* I can't stop watching him (if that makes sense). I've just watched episodes 2,3 & 4. Still enjoyable if perhaps not as thrilling as the first series.


Doesn't work for me in this.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I would like to know discokermit opinions on the black country accents featured this ep


just catching up on iplayer.
the accent is interesting. it's very close but the rhythm is a bit off and overall it's a bit unnatural. a good attempt though and the actor obviously did some research so it might be something to do with the script or the direction. if it had been a full on nineteen twenties black country accent no fucker would have understood it.
and even black country people struggle to do a convincing black country accent when put in front of a camera.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there was a cover version sung by a woman last week, that was different



"a woman"? That was Polly Jean Harvey, you philistine!


----------



## mr steev (Oct 29, 2014)

discokermit said:


> and even black country people struggle to do a convincing black country accent when put in front of a camera.


 
Here's quite a rare recording of a working class bloke (recorded 1916-1918 whilst he was a POW in WW1 ). The heading says Wolverhampton, but he's from Himley
http://www.theguardian.com/world/audio/2009/nov/09/first-world-war?guni=Article:in body link

I guess he's talking quite slowly and pronounced, but it's still quite different from how people talk there today. Even today the accents from different areas are quite pronounced, I'd imagine a hundred years ago it would've been more so. I did hear one person pronounce 'A' as 'Air' as in face/fairce, baker/bairker (as the guy in the recording does) which to me is one of the things that sets the BC accent apart from Wolves


----------



## discokermit (Oct 29, 2014)

mr steev said:


> Here's quite a rare recording of a working class bloke (recorded 1916-1918 whilst he was a POW in WW1 ). The heading says Wolverhampton, but he's from Himley
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/audio/2009/nov/09/first-world-war?guni=Article:in body link
> 
> I guess he's talking quite slowly and pronounced, but it's still quite different from how people talk there today. Even today the accents from different areas are quite pronounced, I'd imagine a hundred years ago it would've been more so. I did hear one person pronounce 'A' as 'Air' as in face/fairce, baker/bairker (as the guy in the recording does) which to me is one of the things that sets the BC accent apart from Wolves


the 'a' thing is quite common, in bilston anyway. i do it. 
the only difference with modern black country i could hear there was ''mony' for 'many', which apart from a few words which cling on (mon, ond, bonk for man, hand, bank) seems to be dying out. i've never heard 'away' pronounced like that either.
i call thode mon fairtha (faetha?) an orl.


----------



## mr steev (Oct 29, 2014)

discokermit said:


> the 'a' thing is quite common, in bilston anyway. i do it.


 
Yeah, that's what I was getting at. I've got a mate from Bilston who's quite broad and does it. It also reminds me of people I know from Walsall and Darlaston. I'd imagine it was even more common a hundred years ago?  But it wasn't that obvious in the episode*. (but it was hinted at, which was good)
You're right about the rhythm. I couldn't put my finger on it when I first watched it, it just didn't sound right. I think the recording probably lacks some of that too, as the guy is concentrating on what he's saying rather than just saying it iyswim

* I also think it's one of the hardest sounds to immitate convincingly, so maybe that's why the actors shied away from it abit


----------



## youngian (Oct 29, 2014)

copliker said:


> Tom Hardy said he killed an Italian in the trenches, but the Italians were on the allied side in WW1. Was he on the cockernee austro-hungarian front?


None of this would deter Tom's Dinsdale Pirahnna character from teaching him a lesson. 

Having abandoned the first series fairly quickly this is turning into a cracking yarn. Fair play for all concrend for giving it another try. I'm sure Cillian Murphy in particular is not short of good material passing his way.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 29, 2014)

i think the alliance of the black country mob with the brummie gang is where the story got ridiculous. the black country lot would have beaten up the brummies and then each other long before they got to london.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2014)

I liked tonight's last one. More ahoy, by the looks of that. Yay!

Tommy Shelby must be made of the same stuff they make cockroaches and Tesco carrier bags out of, because he's absolutely and utterly indy-bloody-structible.

Can Major Campbell survive yet another bullet from an angry woman on the last day? Will Sam Neill have to walk with *two* clanking walking sticks next time?

How Arthur is still alive is a mystery to me.

I felt right proper sorry for Izzy tonight. Great work from the actress. Whose name I shamefully do not know.  

And I think Michael will take after his cousin Tommy except that he'll be even more ruthless and hard and gobsmackingly clever and bastardious.

May posh totty will end up killing pregnant/recently sprogged Grace, you mark my words.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2014)

best episode of the season so far. Start to finish quality


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2014)

'My name is Thomas Shelby. Today I'm going to kill a man'

not only is that a killer line, the opening letter writing was a neat bit of unobtrusive exposition.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 7, 2014)

Excellent episode in an excellent series. One thing that stays with me, having watched this last night, is my frustration with 



Spoiler



Tommy having left his fob and chain at the field graveside.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2014)

oh my god, last night's episode and series ending was STRONG.

"get out the grave, tinker"

shame about the Grace resurgence. I find her character deeply insipid


----------



## Libertad (Nov 7, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I felt right proper sorry for Izzy tonight. Great work from the actress. Whose name I shamefully do not know.



Lizzy Starke? She's played by Natasha O'Keeffe. Hth


----------



## red & green (Nov 8, 2014)

"Don't fuck with the Peaky Blinders!!" Go Polly 

Great final - big respect to Cillian Murphy what a great final performance - hope Grace will go to America and disappear - thomas has to marry May she has the power and influence to help the family "business" - can't wait until s3 - really enjoyed this


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2014)

Just found out Sam Niel was Norn Iron born so that makes his bad accent in this all the funnier


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 18, 2015)

Just finished watching season two, excellent stuff!

Good soundtrack too


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 8, 2016)

So it's May good people, series 3 is being shown in May


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm more excited about this than I really should be 
Can't wait *squeeeeeee*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 8, 2016)

Great news - Pol might even sound like a Brummie and not a scouser in this series!


----------



## Spod (Apr 11, 2016)

Out May is it? Oh yes looking forward to that. If you track through series 1 and 2, many of the brummie accents of the lead characters become more progressively more convincing. In fairness they are difficult to do, based on my experience of people attempting to take the piss out of mine. Cilian's was near enough immaculate though, as is his icy blue eyes and cheekbones (if anyone could turn me gay its Cilian  )


----------



## mr steev (Apr 11, 2016)

Spod said:


> Out May is it? Oh yes looking forward to that. If you track through series 1 and 2, many of the brummie accents of the lead characters become more progressively more convincing. In fairness they are difficult to do, based on my experience of people attempting to take the piss out of mine.



I remember reading something a while ago, when it first came out (maybe from the creators with some input from by Carl Chinn irrc) about the authenticity of the accents, and that back then the accent of today was still being formed with the mixing of the old brummie accent with that of the newcomers (mostly Irish and Scouse)


----------



## Spod (Apr 12, 2016)

So they were saying the dodgy accents were deliberate? Yeh right! if so the accent of my late granddad who was a young lad around this time must have 'evolved' also. 



mr steev said:


> I remember reading something a while ago, when it first came out (maybe from the creators with some input from by Carl Chinn irrc) about the authenticity of the accents, and that back then the accent of today was still being formed with the mixing of the old brummie accent with that of the newcomers (mostly Irish and Scouse)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2016)

That may or may not be true mr steev but my point is that Pol's accent is like no Brummie accent I know. I laughed out loud when I heard it. The guy who plays Arthur Shelby seems to think shouting means you might miss the cockney twang. Cillian Murphy is much better (the writer of the programme allegedly took him on the ale round Small Heath for a weekend so he could imbue the accent).

I think the serious point I am making is that Birmingham/the West Midlands is so under represented on TV and so rarely shown/portrayed that the accent might as well be a foreign language. Similar problems don't exist for drama set in Liverpool. Manchester, Glasgow, London etc. On a more positive note I did notice in the last series that some of the young squad seem to be played by actors from here.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> So they were saying the dodgy accents were deliberate? Yeh right! if so the accent of my late granddad who was a young lad around this time must have 'evolved' also.



Exactly. And the Shelby's are supposed to have been long established.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> That may or may not be true mr steev but my point is that Pol's accent is like no Brummie accent I know. I laughed out loud when I heard it. The guy who plays Arthur Shelby seems to think shouting means you might miss the cockney twang. Cillian Murphy is much better (the writer of the programme allegedly took him on the ale round Small Heath for a weekend so he could imbue the accent).
> 
> I think the serious point I am making is that Birmingham/the West Midlands is so under represented on TV and so rarely shown/portrayed that the accent might as well be a foreign language. Similar problems don't exist for drama set in Liverpool. Manchester, Glasgow, London etc. On a more positive note I did notice in the last series that some of the young squad seem to be played by actors from here.


i don't suppose many people from outside brum will care greatly about the accent.

i've certainly never seen any complaints here about the fucked up cockney accents of numerous nineteenth century dramas, when back then so many londoners would say eg wery instead of very.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't suppose many people from outside brum will care greatly about the accent.



If there were loads of shows set here then neither would I probably. But given that Peaky Blinders if the first programme set in Brum in a long time - and with such a strong emphasis on place - the bad acting does my head in.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 12, 2016)

the accent that annoys me most is Grace's. it's fucking appalling. I don't think she could sound less Irish if she tried. plus it's supposed to be northern Irish, right? if anything it occasionally has a southern Irish lilt but mostly it just sounds plain weird.

ETA: i've just found out she's - the actress is - fucking chris martin in real life. no words


----------



## Spod (Apr 12, 2016)

Before I knew that I almost felt sorry for her as by the second series, the writers were obviously bored of her character. She might as well as not been in it all. I prefer the 'posh gal' love interest dynamic anyway. BTW SHE has got better taste as she is with Tom Hardy in real life.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Before I knew that I almost felt sorry for her as by the second series, the writers were obviously bored of her character. She might as well as not been in it all. I prefer the 'posh gal' love interest dynamic anyway. BTW SHE has got better taste as she is with Tom Hardy in real life.



oh yes May is great. If he ends up back with Grace because she's pulled the prego card, i'm going to lose my shit. I'm def in the team May camp here.

interesting re: Tom Hardy. yes, much less insipid IRL coupling. well, i mean, who wouldn't??


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

that new krays film he done was shit


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 12, 2016)

not seen it. still, he's gotta be better than Chris Martin, whatever shit films he's in, right???


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> not seen it. still, he's gotta be better than Chris Martin, whatever shit films he's in, right???


if I leant that way it'd be Hardy over Martin any day of the week.


----------



## mr steev (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> So they were saying the dodgy accents were deliberate? Yeh right! if so the accent of my late granddad who was a young lad around this time must have 'evolved' also.



I'm not defending it. Just saying that I read that the creators said they had paid attention to the accents (as Smokescrean says, taking actors drinking in the area) and Carl Chinn's remark that the accent was mutating with the influx of Irish and Scousers 

As I said a couple of years ago though, I did think it was good that they made a distinction between the Black Country Accent and Brummie. One actor I remember did the face/fairce thing which I don't think I've ever heard on tv. It's usually just a generic brummie drawl.


----------



## Spod (Apr 12, 2016)

Did they? was that during the bit with black country boys who run the canals? That's difficult and hardly anyone could tell, just the odd word. The main differences to my mind is yam-yams (black country) say 'yam' for 'are you', 'cor' instead of 'can't. Another one ive never heard outside of Dudley is 'mon' instead of 'Man'. 



mr steev said:


> As I said a couple of years ago though, I did think it was good that they made a distinction between the Black Country Accent and Brummie. One actor I remember did the face/fairce thing which I don't think I've ever heard on tv. It's usually just a generic brummie drawl.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> if I leant that way it'd be Hardy over Martin any day of the week.



Indeed. Kiss me, Hardy


----------



## mr steev (Apr 12, 2016)

Spod said:


> Did they? was that during the bit with black country boys who run the canals? That's difficult and hardly anyone could tell, just the odd word. The main differences to my mind is yam-yams (black country) say 'yam' for 'are you', 'cor' instead of 'can't. Another one ive never heard outside of Dudley is 'mon' instead of 'Man'.



Yeah, the black country boys episode. I can only really remember the face/fairce thing though tbh, but do remember at the time that they'd made a bit of an effort.
'Yam' is 'you are' btw, 'are you' would be 'am ya', and 'mon' is used a lot around Bilston too


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 13, 2016)

mr steev said:


> I'm not defending it. Just saying that I read that the creators said they had paid attention to the accents (as Smokescrean says, taking actors drinking in the area) and Carl Chinn's remark that the accent was mutating with the influx of Irish and Scousers



The writer of Peaky Blinders is a Brummie, he was determined to set it here and he deserves massive credit for that as I'm sure it would have got more media support if it had been set somewhere else. But the majority of the series is filmed in Liverpool and (I think) Leeds with a few bits at the Black Country Museum. The reason for this is that there is just no infrastructure for making stuff like this in the West Midlands. It was for this reason that the second and third series of Line of Duty wasn't filmed here (also written by a Brummie and the first series was filmed here).

At the risk of sounding like a moaning twat I can't think of any other comparable city/area where there is no infrastructure for TV/Media, where filming is so prohibitively difficult - no sets, no established media hub, tiny BBC presence etc - and therefore rare, where actors can't even get the accent right (roight!) and where the area is almost airbrushed out of popular consciousness (unless a really thick and slow character is needed for cheap laughs).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 13, 2016)

And by the way, where does this influx of Scousers come from? Irish yes but I'm not aware of mass migration down from Liverpool?


----------



## keybored (Apr 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> if I leant that way it'd be Hardy over Martin any day of the week.


Would you join in though, or just watch?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 13, 2016)

^^^ join in what? Martin and Hardy are not getting it on in this scenario!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 29, 2016)

It's back, next Thursday!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2016)

prepare to smoke twenty fags in 1 hour!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 29, 2016)

prepare to tok loike thisss...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> prepare to smoke twenty fags in 1 hour!


lightweight


----------



## D'wards (May 3, 2016)

Sewing razor blades into me cap in anticipation


----------



## Plumdaff (May 3, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> And by the way, where does this influx of Scousers come from? Irish yes but I'm not aware of mass migration down from Liverpool?



Yeah, I don't get that. What I can hear in both Scouse and a proper Brummie is the influence of Irish on the accent, maybe it's that similarity people are commenting upon.


----------



## Santino (May 5, 2016)

Very good.


----------



## Espresso (May 5, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Yeah, I don't get that. What I can hear in both Scouse and a proper Brummie is the influence of Irish on the accent, maybe it's that similarity people are commenting upon.



I think you're right there, probably to do with the times the railways and canals were being built, Irish immigrant labour  on the big navigation projects  - navvies. 

I enjoyed tonight's programme I must say. Arthur still wound as as tight as a drum and Thomas till as cool as forty seven cucumbers. Aces.


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2016)

I can't remember a thing about series 2 - i'll have to read up, as i couldn't remember who Grace was, or why the IRA wanted to kill Thomas


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2016)

I just started watching this series from the start, so came to read this thread from the start too.... have people been talking about the accents continually for 3 years? Or is there a digression somewhere in the middle of the thread?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

digression

I thought it was OK although Shelby's taking money from White Russian agents is not good. Ada appears to have turned into some sort of radical liberal, not as red as she was


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2016)

ayo in the first series I noticed when they went to the Cheltenham races the band was playing "hot jazz"... been as this was barely just being invented in the US at the time (1919) I think it is very unlikely a function band a race track would have been playing this style of music in Cheltenham. danny la rouge would know more though.


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2016)

oohh unless american service people brought it over during the war.... I didn't think of that.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

Espresso said:


> . Arthur still wound as as tight as a drum and Thomas till as cool as forty seven cucumbers.


interesting bit when arthur was losing it and tommy calmed him down by talking to him like a soldier. The war that lurks in the background of this show, some of them never really left the trenches etc


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2016)

No I believe I was right, I think 1940s before that kind of music would be played anywhere like that in the UK.
British jazz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> ayo in the first series I noticed when they went to the Cheltenham races the band was playing "hot jazz"... been as this was barely just being invented in the US at the time (1919) I think it is very unlikely a function band a race track would have been playing this style of music in Cheltenham. danny la rouge would know more though.


The first jazz records were recorded in 1917.  They made it across the pond pretty quickly.  The ODJB played in the UK in 1919.  Sidney Bechet played London the same year.


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> The first jazz records were recorded in 1917.  They made it across the pond pretty quickly.  The ODJB played in the UK in 1919.  Sidney Bechet played London the same year.


Did they play at Cheltenham racetrack?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Did they play at Cheltenham racetrack?


I've never seen the program in question. And I don't know where Cheltenham is. So I'm not any help to you on either count. 

However, if the question is "were there jazz bands in the UK in 1919?", the answer is: "yes, American ones". 

If the question is "would they have played any gig offered?" The answer is "Yes, they would". 

If the question is "would a provincial British band at the time have been playing authentic 'hot jazz'?" The answer is "no. Ragtime, yes. Jazz-influenced 'sweet' dance music, yes. But 'hot jazz', most likely not".


----------



## rutabowa (May 6, 2016)

I think I conclude from that that the programme is outrageously historically inaccurate and shall withold my license fee.


----------



## Spod (May 6, 2016)

While not as good as I had hoped it was good. Really suprised when the veil came up and it was Grace he married. I thought she has fecked off to America. What happened to posh totty May? 10 minutes in and I was still thinking it was going to flip, like that was a dream he was having.


----------



## Santino (May 6, 2016)

Spod said:


> While not as good as I had hoped it was good. Really suprised when the veil came up and it was Grace he married. I thought she has fecked off to America. What happened to posh totty May? 10 minutes in and I was still thinking it was going to flip, like that was a dream he was having.


It's _all_ a dream he's having in the First World War mines as he slowly suffocates.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

Spod said:


> Really suprised when the veil came up and it was Grace he married.


I was also suprised. I think that was done on purpose. Bit annoyed that they seem to be dropping anything other than the most superficial social history in service of the plot. This was a time when labour agiation was as rife and troublesome as it has ever been and yet its all been written out in favour of Ada the once-commie who is now basically edging towards fabianism


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I was also suprised. I think that was done on purpose. Bit annoyed that they seem to be dropping anything other than the most superficial social history in service of the plot. This was a time when labour agiation was as rife and troublesome as it has ever been and yet its all been written out in favour of Ada the once-commie who is now basically edging towards fabianism



I haven't watched the ep yet (so really shouldn't be reading this thread) but is it such a stretch of imagination that some people move away from their political beliefs?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I haven't watched the ep yet (so really shouldn't be reading this thread) but is it such a stretch of imagination that some people move away from their political beliefs?


not at all, its not just on character level is what I mean. This period saw an immense amount of social and labour conflicts etc and yet its being written aside to be basically what the OP said- a brummie Boardwalk Empire

I'll still watch though, that angelic cillian has me in his thrall


----------



## krtek a houby (May 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> not at all, its not just on character level is what I mean. This period saw an immense amount of social and labour conflicts etc and yet its being written aside to be basically what the OP said- a brummie Boardwalk Empire
> 
> I'll still watch though, that angelic cillian has me in his thrall



I know what you mean. Have you seen him in Breakfast on Pluto?

If you like that kind of conflict; I recommend an Alan Bleasdale drama from the 80s - The Monocled Mutineer - true story of Percy Topliss who was involved in the mutinies during WW1. I remember it drove the tories beserk back then and the Daily Heil was frothing at the mouth...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

no but I will look it up.


----------



## Libertad (May 6, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I know what you mean. Have you seen him in Breakfast on Pluto?
> 
> If you like that kind of conflict; I recommend an Alan Bleasdale drama from the 80s - The Monocled Mutineer - true story of Percy Topliss who was involved in the mutinies during WW1. I remember it drove the tories beserk back then and the Daily Heil was frothing at the mouth...



Another vote here for The Monocled Mutineer with Paul McGann as our eponymous hero. The trailer is here:


----------



## felixthecat (May 6, 2016)

Do you know something? I don't give a rats arse if the accents aren't quite right or the music is a bit out historically or even if someone changes their sodding politics. The writing is great, the acting is great and we got Tommy Shelby naked in the first episode.

It's a grand bit of telly.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> Do you know something? I don't give a rats arse if the accents aren't quite right or the music is a bit out historically or even if someone changes their sodding politics. The writing is great, the acting is great and we got Tommy Shelby naked in the first episode.
> 
> It's a grand bit of telly.


yeah he can't just have an angel face he has to have greek sculpture da vinci diagram glutes as well. I'm falling badly out of love with him for taking white russian money though


----------



## bi0boy (May 6, 2016)

Bored of it now, they're going to have some fights, some marital problems, the annoying soundtrack will be much louder than the dialogue, the end.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 6, 2016)

The soundtrack is one of the best bits. It works.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 7, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The soundtrack is one of the best bits. It works.



Esp. _red right hand_ in the season 2 finale...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2016)

Anyoe clock the sly Hatton Gardens dig?  I lolled


----------



## Plumdaff (May 17, 2016)

It's maybe bad but my genuine reaction to the ending was hope that we wouldn't have to tolerate any more bloody insipid Grace.


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2016)

just finished season 2, it was proper terrible like a bad soap opera done by that guy who married madonna for the last half.


----------



## Spod (May 18, 2016)

Im with you there. I still dont understand how she ended back in it. Still not explained when she left the US and what happened to to Tommys other squeeze ( posh May). 



Plumdaff said:


> It's maybe bad but my genuine reaction to the ending was hope that we wouldn't have to tolerate any more bloody insipid Grace.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2016)

so we're all happy that Grace is no longer, yes? 

sadly, the new love interest (if that is indeed what she is), is annoying. very annoying. 

i'm enjoying the "Gypsy roots" theme running through this series (esp. with Tommy), its stronger than it was before, but has the overall programme been sexed up a bit too much? has it become faintly ridiculous? Maybe not, i'm still enjoying it, but who exactly is the priest (in relation to both Churchill and the Russians)? can someone explain? I've clearly been paying too much attention to Murphy's cigarette inhaling cheekbones, instead of focusing on the plot...


----------



## Spod (Jun 2, 2016)

Good question. Im a bit lost now with the Russian/Government thing. I think that the Priest (Paddy Considine) is working for the government because he seems to be in cahoots with the government spook (played by Julius from the Thick of It)


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sticking with it even though the accents are getting worse.
And how come they were eating Deer on Good Friday? I thought the Shelby's were of Irish Catholic (Gypsy) roots??


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 2, 2016)

Russian Crazy Lady is annoying AF.

I'm still watching (and really enjoying ) but it totally has jumped the Boardwalk Empire shark imho. All style and very little content now. Bizarrely the accents have got more accurate to my ear (Polly especially), but everything else about the period, the social norms, and the human feelings has gone in the bin. Without every single minute having to be about Social Studies 101 stuff, I think there's not nearly enough in there about how the Shelbys climb the social ladder - or don't - and what the rest of Birmingham thinks of them - or about how their business actually works and how it interlocks with the rest of the local or national (or international!) economy.

It's also pretty incoherent - not the dialogue but the plotting, it's increasingly hard to figure out wtf's going on and why.

Still, it's lovely to look at, Cillian acts up a storm, nice frocks nice lighting nice filters etc.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Im glad its  not just me then trabuquera i also sit there thinking what the hell is happening but little pockets of it keep my interest.

As for the accents, Polly and Tommy and some of the other main players, i think we've just got used to them like we would anyone with a Brummy twang. The woman who sat at the table moaning "it aint fair"though, her accent was laughable, way off mark.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 2, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> i'm enjoying the "Gypsy roots" theme running through this series (esp. with Tommy), its stronger than it was before, but has the overall programme been sexed up a bit too much? has it become faintly ridiculous? Maybe not, i'm still enjoying it, but who exactly is the priest (in relation to both Churchill and the Russians)? can someone explain? I've clearly been paying too much attention to Murphy's cigarette inhaling cheekbones, instead of focusing on the plot...


 
Yeah Im liking the gypsy stuff. Paddy Considine as the priest seriously puts the frighteners on me - great casting there.

dolly's gal - like you I'm a little obsessed by the cheekbones


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Still, it's lovely to look at, Cillian acts up a storm, nice frocks nice lighting nice filters etc.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 2, 2016)

We've decided to forego the last half hour of England vs Portugal to watch Peaky Blinders tonight. *Tough choice*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sure we shall all miss grace singing anachronistic ira ballads

after moaning about the politics being dropped from the prog, pol and the cities women go on strike. One out all out etc


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm sure we shall all miss grace singing anachronistic ira ballads



christ the singing. i had forgotten about that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> but has the overall programme been sexed up a bit too much?


theres a shot (or shots) that the showmakers love and I totally love it in all its variants. tommy and/or the bys striding over cobbles towards  the camera as nick cave sings one of his murder paeans. With the long coats and the faces shadowed by cap brim and dusk.

theres a photo it reminds me of so much but I can't find it Pickman's model you've posted it a few times. Shot of olden day ira walking down an alley with guns and long coats. I've googled but all I can find is modern ones with camo gear and balaclavas


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a shot (or shots) that the showmakers love and I totally love it in all its variants. tommy and/or the bys striding over cobbles towards  the camera as nick cave sings one of his murder paeans. With the long coats and the faces shadowed by cap brim and dusk.
> 
> theres a photo it reminds me of so much but I can't find it Pickman's model you've posted it a few times. Shot of olden day ira walking down an alley with guns and long coats. I've googled but all I can find is modern ones with camo gear and balaclavas







for future reference google 'ira grafton street'


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a shot (or shots) that the showmakers love and I totally love it in all its variants. tommy and/or the bys striding over cobbles towards  the camera as nick cave sings one of his murder paeans. With the long coats and the faces shadowed by cap brim and dusk.



yeh that's not really what i mean. it's all the coke and improbable sex with gorgeous looking women. that thing with the Russian chick running about naked all over the house was just ridiculous. not that Tommy wouldn't be having rampant sex in his mansion with a gorgeous Russian woman if he wanted to, but it's all - especially his stuff - a bit more brash. that character used to be a lot more understated...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2016)

true that, although arthurs showing more depth than cokehead PTSD shouter these days which is nice.

re:gypsey roots thing, I have been thrown by it. The whole checking to see if the stone was cursed with a wise woman. I didn't have T shelby down as one who believes in superstitions and he didn't take the word of the woman very seriously, so it seemed to me. But he still did it, he still consulted her. Odd things, people


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2016)

those fucking blue eyes. Clear blue. He really is the 'blue eyed devil' archetype of the angel faced one.


----------



## Santino (Jun 3, 2016)

Tom Hardy on excellent form last night.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 3, 2016)

Santino said:


> Tom Hardy on excellent form last night.



He steals every scene that he's in. Gotta love Alfie Solomons.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 3, 2016)

i didn't watch last night's but i'm muchly looking forward to catching up. i *heart* Tom Hardy, almost as much as Cillian Murphy


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 3, 2016)

It is a great show and sure the acting is top drawer but I think its the attention to every minor detail in the filming that gives it so much extra , slo mo shots and almost over bright/dark colours in certain scenes and of course the music  . There are a lot of references to Boston Docks in recent shows do you think there will be a tranfer across the Atlantic at some stage , the yanks will  probably lapping it up .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2016)

hammerntongues said:


> It is a great show and sure the acting is top drawer but I think its the attention to every minor detail in the filming that gives it so much extra , slo mo shots and almost over bright/dark colours in certain scenes and of course the music  . There are a lot of references to Boston Docks in recent shows do you think there will be a tranfer across the Atlantic at some stage , the yanks will  probably lapping it up .





Spoiler



yes, it's going to be like the 3d series of sons of anarchy, where the sons went to ireland: only in peaky blinders tommy's son's kidnapped and whisked across the atlantic and the peaky blinders go over _en masse_ to wreak bloody revenge


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 3, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> . i *heart* Tom Hardy....


dolly's gal  -typing those very words once upon a time got me in to all sort of trouble ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it's going to be like the 3d series of sons of anarchy, where the sons went to ireland:


only not crap we hope


----------



## Spod (Jun 3, 2016)

Note alone there - Cillian could 'turn' this straight dude 

[QUOTE="dolly's gal - like you I'm a little obsessed by the cheekbones[/QUOTE]


----------



## ringo (Jun 6, 2016)

Best episode so far from any of the series. Their shock and differing reactions to the decadence of the Russian aristocracy, Tom Hardy stealing the show, every strand done well. Probably helped to be at the end of a decadent weekend whilst watching it, mind.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 6, 2016)

Absolute bobbins but at least NOT BORING. And anything with Tom Hardy going:
 "you lot hunted my mum fru the snow. wiv dogz"
has got to be worth at least some of your time and attention.

and I had thought the creative anachronism thing would be clearest in the soundtrack, but a vigilante campaign against paedophile priests ... in the 1920s? holy time machine!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2016)

i actually thought the latest episode was the worst yet! truly awful. may have to watch it again to check it was actually that awful because i'm struggling to believe it. & the whole "fucking a ghost" thing really wound me up. Tom Hardy was great, obvs, and i can forgive Cillian Murphy as Tommy Shelby anything, but the rest of it was a croc...


----------



## ringo (Jun 7, 2016)

dolly's gal said:


> may have to watch it again to check it was actually that awful because i'm struggling to believe it. & the whole "fucking a ghost" thing really wound me up.



I thought that was the point. Uneducated and unworldly working class hooligans meet hundreds of years of extravagant aristrocratic wealth and decadent exotic boredom. The younger lad on the door represented one end of their reaction - total incomprehension and then freaked out and unable to handle it. Shelby was at the other end, accepting and joining in, everyone else somewhere inbetween. 

I thought the auto asphyxiation was done quite well. It fitted well with the Russians' attempts to try anything to alleviate the boredom of a lifestyle with no boundaries of money or rules, everything taken to the extreme until there's nothing new left to experience. After the reviolution they didn't have Russia to rule, no purpose to their lives whatsoever. No idea about the ghost business, but it's supposed to give such a powerful orgasm it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to imagine some culture's had built myths around it.

It helped that I watched it at the end of a pretty debauched wekend, probably made more sense than watching it sober.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2016)

ringo said:


> After the reviolution they didn't have Russia to rule, no purpose to their lives whatsoever.


apart from scheming to eject the bolsheviks of course  have you been following the plot at all?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 7, 2016)

ringo said:


> I thought that was the point. Uneducated and unworldly working class hooligans meet hundreds of years of extravagant aristrocratic wealth and decadent exotic boredom. The younger lad on the door represented one end of their reaction - total incomprehension and then freaked out and unable to handle it. Shelby was at the other end, accepting and joining in, everyone else somewhere inbetween.
> 
> I thought the auto asphyxiation was done quite well. It fitted well with the Russians' attempts to try anything to alleviate the boredom of a lifestyle with no boundaries of money or rules, everything taken to the extreme until there's nothing new left to experience. After the reviolution they didn't have Russia to rule, no purpose to their lives whatsoever. No idea about the ghost business, but it's supposed to give such a powerful orgasm it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to imagine some culture's had built myths around it.
> 
> It helped that I watched it at the end of a pretty debauched wekend, probably made more sense than watching it sober.



Nah still don't buy it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2016)

Well that was quite a dramatic episode


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 9, 2016)

Flippin' heck. I kept expecting Tommy to die, never quite what did happen. 

Will the next series skip time or start from right after this. I mean they're going to fucking despise him forever now, no?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Flippin' heck. I kept expecting Tommy to die, never quite what did happen.
> 
> Will the next series skip time or start from right after this. I mean they're going to fucking despise him forever now, no?


Let's wait and see eh


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 9, 2016)

I think he's got a plan...


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh the bastards. Just leave us hanging there for the next year will you



trabuquera said:


> I think he's got a plan...



He's DEFINITELY got a plan.

Btw boys get rid of the hats, lovely as they are, and get the caps back. Thank you


----------



## Espresso (Jun 10, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> Btw boys get rid of the hats, lovely as they are, and get the caps back. Thank you



I second that.
They are Brummie Peaky Blinders, not Brummie Brimmy Blinders. Which is just as well, because it's too hard to say.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 11, 2016)

a return to form with the final episode. and  the Russian girl not quite as flighty and irritating as I'd written her off as being - now she definitely had a plan


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2017)

that looks like_ honest italian businessmen_ does it not?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> that looks like_ honest italian businessmen_ does it not?


If by that you mean _fucking awesome_, yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If bybruat you mean _fucking awesome_, yes.


of course, I meant the bods who are new faces in the trailer, talking about being an organisation on a different level and polly 'we're out of our league'. Made me think mafia or similar


----------



## Libertad (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh yes.


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2017)

Aiden Gillen there. What sort of accent will he have?


----------



## Spod (Oct 18, 2017)

Although I am a fan I am concerned its going to follow the same familiar formula of "Peakies going good, bad guys enter the scene, Tommy gets the shit beaten of him, Peakies get revenge and win the day"


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 18, 2017)

Spod said:


> Although I am a fan I am concerned its going to follow the same familiar formula of "Peakies going good, bad guys enter the scene, Tommy gets the shit beaten of him, Peakies get revenge and win the day"


 I can live with that


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 18, 2017)

As long as there are still hats I'll be happy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2017)

razor fights by people in 20s clothing ftw. Also, dark brooding shots of cobbled streets and smoke etc


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 18, 2017)

And a bit less Downton Abbey, please.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2017)

eh I quite liked the White Russian exiles stuff but then thats because I found cillians squeeze easy on the eye


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> eh I quite liked the White Russian exiles stuff but then thats because I found cillians squeeze easy on the eye



I find Cillian himself easy on the eye. But strangely, only when he's Tommy Shelby. I don't find him particularly attractive when he's himself with his floppy indiegirl hair


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2017)

Wednesday 15th November!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 31, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I find Cillian himself easy on the eye. But strangely, only when he's Tommy Shelby. I don't find him particularly attractive when he's himself with his floppy indiegirl hair



How about the perm?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 8, 2017)

.


----------



## bimble (May 12, 2018)

Where is this season four then ?? (not on netflix).
 I'm bit late to the party but loving it.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 30, 2019)

S5 trailer..


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 31, 2019)

moochedit said:


> S5
> 
> [/MEDIA]



And they still can’t get the accents roight. 

Good to have it back though!


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2019)

25th 

Peaky Blinders season 5 UK release date confirmed at last


----------



## moochedit (Aug 25, 2019)

First 2 episodes tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm 3 episodes in. I feel like I should be enjoying it, but it's not engaging me at all. Is it like the wire where you need to give it a significant amount of time?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 24, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm 3 episodes in. I feel like I should be enjoying it, but it's not engaging me at all. Is it like the wire where you need to give it a significant amount of time?


Series one?

No, if it hasn’t grabbed you after 3 episodes, it isn’t for you.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 24, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Series one?
> 
> No, if it hasn’t grabbed you after 3 episodes, it isn’t for you.



Yeah series 1. Thanks! Maybe I need to come back to it. It's got loads of themes I like but it's just not grabbing me. 

Some of the shooting style annoys me too. I'm a bit jaded of really atmospheric TV at the moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 24, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Series one?
> 
> No, if it hasn’t grabbed you after 3 episodes, it isn’t for you.



Indeed, in fact if it hasn't grabbed you from the first episode, it isn’t for you.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 24, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm 3 episodes in. I feel like I should be enjoying it, but it's not engaging me at all. Is it like the wire where you need to give it a significant amount of time?


I thought it was a bit rubbish and only watched it as I was forced to. Quite liked some of the frocks and hats. There's no comparison to The Wire which does have a genuine stab at something bigger, PB is slapstick.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 24, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I thought it was a bit rubbish and only watched it as I was forced to. Quite liked some of the frocks and hats. There's no comparison to The Wire which does have a genuine stab at something bigger, PB is slapstick.



Yep. It was probably a bad example anyway as I like things such as The Last Kingdom so it doesn't always have to be epically deep or meaningful.

Thanks everyone I will let them carry on with it and we can watch something else together. Usually if I can't concentrate fully on something I might still care what happens, but here I don't. I'm mildly interested in the revolutionary stuff.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 24, 2020)

ld get a bit drunk, nod off, wake up and still know what was going on. Didn't miss nuffink.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 24, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm 3 episodes in. I feel like I should be enjoying it, but it's not engaging me at all. Is it like the wire where you need to give it a significant amount of time?


It never grabbed me either and I really tried. I'd end up watching it on BBC really late when it was on repeat and there was nothing else to do and still......nah.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 24, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> I'm 3 episodes in. I feel like I should be enjoying it, but it's not engaging me at all. Is it like the wire where you need to give it a significant amount of time?


(Shhhhh....series 1 is the only one that's really any good but don't tell everyone I said that or they will all kill me...shhhh)


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 24, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> (Shhhhh....series 1 is the only one that's really any good but don't tell everyone I said that or they will all kill me...shhhh)


They just keep remaking episode one. It’s a good episode though.


----------

